# Too busy to eat?



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

I am sure she is most likely fine, but go with your gut. If you think something is wrong, get her to a vet. 

Ruby used to do that too. She was very sensitive to changes. Whenever her cousin dog came to visit, I had to take her in the laundry room and leave her in there for 15 minutes to feed her. Most of the time she ate a little better when I did that, but sometimes she just didn't. 

My new pup, Rosie, was not eating well either. Maybe a nibble here and there. I was throwing away a lot of food. (She only got 1/4 cup with a tablespoon of minced chicken and carrots twice a day.) The past 2-3 days has been better for her and she has almost cleaned her bowl with maybe a teaspoon left over. 

I think she is just distracted by all the new things you get to see as a puppy. Everything is exciting...who has time to eat? I wish I was more like that!

I know how you feel though. You just want them to clean their bowl. Then you know they are ok.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

It all just sounds very new and exciting for Lexi. Set a time limit this week and make a vet appointment. You can always cancel it, and it might make you feel better, while you keep track of her eating.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound like stress. Is there anything you can do to re-establish a calm routine for her? An extra walk, or a nap, some downtime settled with you in your room, etc. Once the stress hormones are high, it can take up to a week for them to fall back to normal levels, and with constant stimulation and excitement it is possible that she is simply too revved to stop to eat (I know the only time I ever lose weight is when I have something - or someone - on my mind that is more interesting than food!). Long term stress is not good for health, of course, so even if the vet inds nothing wrong it would be sensible to find a way to make some calm space for her.


----------

